# Clear creek of ark lost paddle



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Paddling there today, will look for it. Where did you lose it, upper or lower gorge?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Heads up - new tree in float out. Some hoods in the woods chopped it down (along with lots of other trees) and threw it in the rive. Lame. Human factor = scary. Could ruin someone's day if done in gorge section.


----------



## D Nutz (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for looking - lost after second gorge, very end. Boof to swim on last move... buddies chased it for a while, maybe went to third gorge if it did not get hung up somewhere in between.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Looked, but didn't see it. Tree is not duckable, it's after a left corner after the second gorge, eddy on left, heads up. Stupid ppl

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

anyone gonna be up there fri or sat? i would up for helping get the tree out...


----------

